# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Festivali i kenges RTSH 2008

## BvizioN

Ngeli dhe nje muaj nga festivali i kenges 2008, i cili edhe kete vit do shpalle kengen konkuruese per Eurovizion 2009. Shqiperia edhe kete vit, do jete vendi i pare nga te gjitha vendet konkuruese per Eurovizion, qe ben te ditur kengen konkuruese.

Eshte konfirmuar per median Shqiptare, nga drejtuesi artistik i festivalit  Pirro Cako qe nata e pare e festivalit do jete 19 Dhjetor, e dyta 20 Dhjetor, ndersa nata finale do jete ne daten 21 Dhjetor. Afati perfundimtar per dergimin e krijimeve te ketij festivali ka qene data 19 Tetor.

Organizuesit e ketij festivali, sebashku me TVSH'ne po eksplorojne mundesi te reja mbi formacionin e ketij festivali, sidocofte asgje nuk eshte finalizuar akoma. Eshte teper e mundur qe kete vit te shikojme perseri ne konkurim emra te njohur, si kengetaren e pare Shqiptare ne Eurovizion, Anjeza Shahini, e cila thuhet se eshte kontaktuar nga mjaft kompozitore, dhe ka deklaruar qe do marre pjese ne Festival nese i ofrohet nje krijim i mire. Olta Boka e cila prezantoi Shiperine kete vit ne Beograd konkuron perseri kete vit, me te njejte autore te kenges "Zemrat lame Peng" qe radhiti Shqiperine ne vendin e 16. Olta momentalisht po punon ne albumin e saj te pare. Perfundimisht, Elsa Lilaj qe ka fituar dy here festivalin ne te kaluaren, dhe drejtuar festivalin e kaluar sebashku me   Pirro Cakon, rikthehet perseri ne skene si kengetare, pas 11 vitesh.

Shkeputur dhe perkthyer nga ESCTODAY.

PS: *Ne kete teme do kete vetem diskutime rreth festivalit te kenges 2008. Te gjitha diskutimet mbi festivalin e kaluar do fshihen*.

----------


## Dita

Sikur te merrte pjese dhe Elsa Lila do te ishte vertet shume mire. Por sikur te merrnin pjese dhe Aleksander Gjoka, Eranda Libohova, Irma Libohova, Alma Bektashi, Ardit Gjebrea ... do te ishte nje festival historik.  :Lulja3:

----------


## LM1

lexova ne nje intervist me panoramen olta ka thene se nuk do te marre pjes ne festivalin te kenges 2008

----------


## BvizioN

Sonte, Televizioni Shqiptar (tvsh) do shfaqe edicionin e 47'te te festivalit te kenges. Per here te 19'te festivali zhvillohet ne pallatin e Kongreseve dhe prezantohet nga Elsa Lila e cila me kenget e saja ka fituar ne festivalin e vitin 1996 dhe 1997, gjithashtu ka qene prezantuese e fesitvalit vitin e kaluar. Julian Deda dhe  Gentian Zenelaj, gjithashtu do shoqerojne Elsen gjate prezantimit.

Festivali fillon ne oren 20:45, pas lajmeve.

Shfaqja, ashtu si vitin e kaluar do ndiqet ne TVSH, kanalin satelitor  ne Eutelsat W2 16°E, ne frekuanca  12656V 4883 1/2


*Ketu eshte lista e kengetareve qe performojne*

*Dorina Garuci* - Dite 1 jetë 
(Dorian Nini, Pandi Laço, Dorian Nini)

*Endri & Stefi Prifti* - Ti bere faj  
(Josif Minga, Skender Rusi, Adrian Hila)

*Evis Mula* - Unë jam dashuria  
(Luan Zhegu, Agim Doçi, Saimir Çili)

*Juliana Pasha & Luiz Ejlli* - Nje jetë  
(Shpetim Saraçi, Turian Hyskaj, Shpetim Saraçi)

*Grupi West Side Family* - Jehonë (
(Dr. Flori, Dr. Flori, Klodian Qafoku)

*Shpat Kasapi* - Aromë mediterane 
(Gent Myftarai, Pandi Laço, Gent Myftarai) 

*Kejsi Tola* - Më mërr në ëndërr 
(Edmond Zhulali, Agim Doçi, Edmond Zhulali)

*Marjeta Billo* - Era e tokës 
(Adrian Hila, Pandi Laço, Adrian Hila)

*Rovena Dilo & Gent Bushpepa TBA
Agim Poshka* - Fajtor për ngrohjen globale 
(Agim Poshka, Olsen Maze, Agim Poshka)

*Julian Lekocaj* - Nuk Je Ti  
(Julian Lekocaj, Julian Lekocaj, Alfred Kacinari)

*Grupi Burn* - Jam i pari i jettes sime 
(Stivart Cela & Renis Gjoka, Big Basta, Gent Myftarai "Burn")

*Erga Halilaj -* Dikush mungon
(Kristi Popa, Florion Zyko, Kristi Popa)

*Emi Bogdo* - Kur buzet henen e kafshojn 
(Klodian Qafoku, Leonard Bombaj, Klodian Qafoku)

*Kujtim Prodani* - Nostalgji  
(Kujtim Prodani, Agim Doci, Ilirjan Mihali)

*Adelina Thaci* - Oret e fundit 
(Alfred Kacinari, Alfred Kacinari, Alfred Kacinari) 

*Era Rusi* - Shpirt i humbur 
(Arsen Nasi & Bledar Skenderi, Irma Libohova, Arsen Nasi) 

*Vedat Ademi* - Po me prite  
(Kledi Bahiti, Alban Male, Roland Shira)

*Besa Kokedhima* - Ajer 
(Alban Male, Olti Curri, Alban Male)

*Soni Malaj* - Zona zero 
(Florian Mumajesi, Florian Mumajesi, Enis Presheva)


*Kjo do jete skena e festivalit te ketij viti.*




*Ndersa ketu eshte montazh nga kenge te dryshme te festivaleve ne TVSH gjate dekadave te fundit.*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd2s-pRa5zg

----------


## BvizioN

*Besa Kokedhima - Ajer*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=__S-Zt...e=channel_page

*Vedat Ademi - Po me prite*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2MvRO...e=channel_page

*Era Rusi - Shpirti i humbur*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_BPg2R...e=channel_page

----------


## BvizioN

*Juliana & Luiz - Nje Jete*  (per mua fituese)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VSY8RY...e=channel_page

*Rovena & Genti - S'jam Balade*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wWDcKx...e=channel_page

*Shpat Kasapi - Arome Mediterane* Bukur....!!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ybv_D8...e=channel_page

----------


## erindi_al

Sipas shume sondazheve  Kejsi Tola duhet te fitoj festivalin dhe ta perfaqesoje Shqiperine ne Eurosong.

Ketu e keni nje nga oikotimes.com
Kejsi ne vend te pare me 33 vota



Cilin kengetare duhet Shqiperia ta dergoj ne Moske? 

07. Kejsi Tola - Më mërr në ëndërr
 (33)  
19. Besa Kokedhima - Ajer
 (13)  
20. Soni Malaj - Zona zero
 (12)  
04. Juliana Pasha & Luiz Ejlli - Nje jetë
 (9)  
06. Shpat Kasapi - Aromë mediterane
 (5)  
05. West Side Family - Jehonë
 (4)  
17. Era Rusi - Shpirt i humbur
 (4)  
01. Dorina Garuci - Dite 1 jetë
 (3)  
08. Marjeta Billo - Era e tokës
 (3)  
09. Rovena Dilo & Gent Bushpepa - S'jam Balade
 (2)  
11. Julian Lekocaj - Nuk Je Ti
 (2)  
16. Adelina Thaci - Oret e fundit
 (2)  
02. Endri & Stefi Prifti - Ti bere faj
 (1)  
12. Burn - Jam i pari i jettes sime
 (1)  
14. Emi Bogdo - Kur buzet henen e kafshojn
 (1)  
03. Evis Mula - Unë jam dashuria
 (0)  
10. Agim Poshka - Fajtor për ngrohjen globale
 (0)  
13. Erga Halilaj - Dikush mungon
 (0)  
15. Kujtim Prodani - Nostalgji
 (0)  
18. Vedat Ademi - Po me prite
 (0)

----------


## Jack Watson

Urime, kënge e bukur. Mgjth mu duk e njëjte me vendin e dytë të festivalit të vjetshëm.

Kjo këngë përfaqëson Shqipërinë në Moskë.

----------


## Cimo

Jo, falemnderit.

----------


## Jack Watson

Po merr se janë të mira  :perqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

> Mgjth mu duk e njëjte me vendin e dytë të festivalit të vjetshëm.


Eshte nga i njejti kompozitor dhe poet. Perzierje interesante instrumentash pas refreneve. "Nje jete" me pelqeu me teper si muzike.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Eshte nga i njejti kompozitor dhe poet. Perzierje interesante instrumentash pas refreneve. "Nje jete" me pelqeu me teper si muzike.


E di qe jane te njejte, mgjth ngjashmeri ka shume, vjet s'ia dhane ndersa sivjet ia dhane lol. Kenga e vjetshme:




Te kenga fituse me pelqen nje pjese pas refrenit, m'gja si sharki apo lahut.

Ky festivali ka qene me i miri nga te gjithe festivalet sa kame pare, kenge shume te mire. Edhe dy prezantusit e the shblsh i dhane nje fytyre tjere spektaklit.

p.s Po te kishte fitu Era Rusi do e kishim te sigurte venin e pare ne Rusi.  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

kenge seconda mano.
ps.ça gusto keni??

----------


## *Lorisa*

Urime Kejsit.  :buzeqeshje: 

Tani u bë traditë më në Festivalin e RTSH, fiton Ethet fiton edhe këtë festival, apo ajo që fitoj vjet ishte nga Gjeniu i vogel?  :ngerdheshje: 

Kënga vërtet e mirë, në veçanti kompozimi dhe muzika. 




> p.s Po te kishte fitu Era Rusi do e kishim te sigurte venin e pare ne Rusi. pD


Ehh o Jack, po sikur të kishte fituar Kujtim Prodani, do çmendeshin rusët me tekstin e këngës se me atë po që po  :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

so so si kenge . Nuk ish ndonje kushedi. Se kuptoj kush i jep cmimet atje. Po ne fakt ato kane skane cbejne njera do e marri, pavarsisht si eshte  . Lol

----------


## BvizioN

> Se kuptoj kush i jep cmimet atje


Juria, por une nuk kuptoj kriteret qe perdorin per zgjedhjen e Jurise! Ne juri duhet te jene muzikante te njohur dhe me reputacion ne arenen e muzikes tone. Me cfare pashe mbrembjen e kaluar, ne Juri ishe dhe drejtori i KESH'it (ne mos gaboj) 

Zgjedhja nuk ishe e keqe, si kenge fituese ne vendin tone, por ne Eurovizion eshte histori tjeter, dhe e diskutojme tjeter here.

Kenga "Nje jete" me pelqeu me teper. Ne pergjithesi kenget me te mira nga vitet e kaluara.

----------


## kikimiki

po si nuk ka nje kenge te qete mor aman, te gjitha ulerimat jane mbledhur, edhe melodite aq ngjajne me njera tjetren , melodi si ne kohen e komunizmit , as gje nuk ka ndryshuar, vetem ca ritme e ca perdridhje......

kenga arome mediterane  me tekst debil nuk kam degjuar asnjehere.

----------


## BEHARI

ndersa une mendoj se; kenga fituese e keisi tolaj,ishte thjeshte nje korrigjim apo kombesim i jurise, ndaj kompozitorit dhe poetit te cilvet padrejtesisht ju kishin mohuar cmimin e 
pare ne  festivalin e kaluar!!

per mendimin tim,cmimi i pare do i takonte Luis Ejllit ose  Kujtim prodanit!!

----------


## Rina_87

Mua kenga fituese nuk me pelqeu. Kejsi Tola ka nje vokal shume te mire, mirepo kenga nuk besoj se do te arrij as deri ne gjysme-finale.

----------


## rina_

Kenga fituese vertet ka qene e bukur.....shum me ka pelqyer..

----------

